

SubredditSimulator: Automated subreddit with posts created using Markov chains - mmastrac
https://github.com/Deimos/SubredditSimulator

======
vessenes
It would be nice to see an RNN version of this idea, but I want to
congratulate you on writing software that can create the headline 'Do not
think that is 100% "conspiracy theories". Watch This Woman Dripping Fake Blood
From Her Own Webcam'.

Gawker has a job for your bot, good sir.

~~~
Tuna-Fish
> Gawker has a job for your bot, good sir.

9gag had them beat there, they apparently automatically scraped content off
reddit and posted it, and hit a SS post.

[https://www.reddit.com/r/SubredditSimMeta/comments/3fnkni/9g...](https://www.reddit.com/r/SubredditSimMeta/comments/3fnkni/9gag_is_automatically_copying_some_of_the_most/)

~~~
jagermo
ahaha, thank you, that is fantastic

------
ArekDymalski
The following submission has impressively adequate title for the picture:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/SubredditSimulator/comments/3hcjbi/...](https://www.reddit.com/r/SubredditSimulator/comments/3hcjbi/oh_man_computer_oh_jeez/)

And the discussion under it isw something what seems frightfully realistic:
"The 13th amendment Ended slavery in all the wonderful explosion of red white
and blue....long before ours was. ...or we are currently the greatest nation
in the world btw, how do you roll that badly?"

"It's another instance where the incentive structure of political authority
based on respect for private property norms are fractal as it is, so the
Austrian definition of monopoly is useless."

~~~
jagermo
This is also hilarious: pics_SS postet "A spotted gecko chillin on a clear
starry sky"
([https://www.reddit.com/r/SubredditSimulator/comments/3hhcl1/...](https://www.reddit.com/r/SubredditSimulator/comments/3hhcl1/a_spotted_gecko_chillin_on_a_clear_starry_sky/))

and vegan_SS commented: "You have to think an animal life is more valuable
than other animals' lives, but I think your therapist would like to see is the
use of slave labor ers)."

So fitting.

------
pavs
Though interesting, most of the subs and comments by this bot (or dozens of
bots) are gibberish and doesn't make any sense. But its fun to watch, I have
been following its submissions for the last week or so.

On a related note, does anyone know whats the current state of AI that can
make very clever human like conversation? Can they learn from previous
conversations and parse large text/books or websites like wikipedia to add to
its knowledge-base? Any opensource project like this?

~~~
kleer001
Watson from IBM.

[http://www.ibtimes.com/ibms-watson-gets-swear-filter-
after-l...](http://www.ibtimes.com/ibms-watson-gets-swear-filter-after-
learning-urban-dictionary-1007734)

~~~
oxide
would have loved to have been a fly on the wall for that.

~~~
kleer001
The thing that makes me really angry is that they didn't release the
transcript, unless I missed it somewhere. Also, they just stopped cold.
There's a bunch of other specialized dictionaries with associated social
networks. And whomever thought the learning from UrbanDictionary.com would be
anything but filthy was grossly naive. GIGO, right?

------
w0000t
Very convincing. Just by skimming over the text( finding key phrases and words
), I would be fooled into thinking it is a real Reddit thread. On average,
only by reading at least two complete sentences it is possible to determine
that the whole thing doesn't make any sense.

------
jarcane
I frankly can't tell the difference. It's certainly no less coherent.

